# Ostsee-Makrelen immer häufiger



## Anglerboard Redaktion (31. Juli 2018)

Im Sommer ist ein Fisch mittlerweile wieder da, der lange verschwunden war. In den letzten Jahren werden die Fänge der Makrelen immer besser. Auf Molen und in Häfen sieht es fast so wie beim Heringsangeln aus. Viele Petrijünger wollen die schmackhaften Mini-Thune fangen und drängen sich dicht an dicht.

*Wenig Fischerei, mehr Makrelen?*


Nun berichten auch die „Kieler Nachrichten“ über Fänge einzelner Angler von 20 bis 25 Makrelen in wenigen Stunden. Die Angler freut es. Schließlich habe sich der Schwarmfisch 30 Jahre lang rargemacht. Bei Eckernförde sollen die Fänge besonders gut sein. Auch Reinhard Luttmann, Referent für Meeressport im Anglerverband Schleswig-Holstein, bestätigt ein vermehrtes Aufkommen in den letzten Jahren. Warum dies so sei, kann der Referent auch nicht genau sagen. Er vermutet, dass ein nachlassender oder nicht vorhandener fischereilicher Druck zur Bestandserhöhung geführt habe.

*Makrelen überall*


Nicht nur in Eckernförde lassen sich jetzt gut Makrelen fangen. Auch in Kiel, der Neustädter Bucht und an anderen Orten gehen die Schwarmfische regelmäßig an die Haken der Meeresangler. Mit Paternostern, Blinkern oder der Posenmontage kommen sie zum Erfolg und veredeln den Fang später in der Räuchertonne oder auf dem Grill.

Wir wollen es genauer wissen: Wo fangt Ihr gerade Makrelen und mit welcher Montage läuft es bei Euch jetzt besonders gut? Über kleine Fangberichte mit Fotos und Infos zu den besten Methoden würden wir uns freuen.

Quelle: www.kn-online.de


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ostsee-Makrelen immer häufiger*

Am 21.07. wurden auf der Seebrücke Wustrow (Darß) abends gut Makrelen gefangen. Einer hatte mit Paternoster innerhalb von anderthalb Stunden 17 Makrelen. Von der Größe her überwiegend Mittelmaß. Für die Räuchertonne hätten sie ein bissel größer sein können. 

Die Tage davor wurde wechselnd gefangen. Mal kam nicht eine raus bei diversen Anglern, mal 5-10 pro Mann und Abend.


Gruß
Björn


----------

